# Who Can Id This Frog



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK I found this frog outside and I was wondering if anyone knows what species it is. I live in southern Alabama


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

hmm, go go gadget google! is it maybe Hyla chrysoscelis?

Cope's Gray Treefrog in Alabama


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

btcope said:


> hmm, go go gadget google! is it maybe Hyla chrysoscelis?
> 
> Cope's Gray Treefrog in Alabama


That seems to be it thank you. Its also the first tree frog I've seen on my property in like a year. They use to be common (green tree frog) is what I'm talking about in general


----------

